# m.gbatemp.net



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 30, 2012)

would it be possible for that site to just lead to the mobile theme?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2012)

it is in mobile mode on iDevices use safari on your iDevice and see the outcome.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 30, 2012)

If you go to www.gbatemp.net on any mobile device you will get the mobile theme by default already.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 30, 2012)

Does the 3DS count as a mobile device? Because when I log on to gbatemp.net via 3DS internet browser, I get the slow normal page.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 30, 2012)

It should count as one yes, and if I recall it was specifically tested to recognise DSi's and 3DS's as mobile devices. However if the theme does not change to the mobile one just scroll to the bottom of the page, on the bottom left you will see a change theme button and from there you can select the mobile theme.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok, thanks alot.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah but it would be nice for that site to be gone.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 2, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> If you go to www.gbatemp.net on any mobile device you will get the mobile theme by default already.



is there  a way to turn it off permently? everytime i am viewing this site with my tablet i have to go back to normal view each time, does get tiresome.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 2, 2012)

While we're on the subject of the m. site, is there any way to skip to the last page in a thread without going through all of them?


----------



## Daku93 (Jul 2, 2012)

Since I don't like the mobile site it would also be nice to give users an option to turn off the redirect


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 2, 2012)

i think the purpose of m.gbatemp.net is for use with slow/old devices.
or it's been fergotten about.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 2, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> i think the purpose of m.gbatemp.net is for use with slow/old devices.
> or it's been fergotten about.



On my android with Gingerbread I can't reply on the full site now because you can't 'click' in the reply box to make it active.


----------



## Langin (Jul 3, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > If you go to www.gbatemp.net on any mobile device you will get the mobile theme by default already.
> ...



Are cookies turned on or off, try turning it on and switch off private browsing, that might help.(It helped for me.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2012)

1. Get Opera Mobile/Mini
2. Click "Full Version"
3. Enjoy normal GBATemp

The Mobile version is quite limited, using the full version without loading pictures is almost just as fast and allows you to normally reply, quote etc.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 11, 2012)

I personally think that the m.gbatemp.net site should redirect to the newer mobile version of GBAtemp.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 11, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> I personally think that the m.gbatemp.net site should redirect to the newer mobile version of GBAtemp.


exactly what i said


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 11, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think that the m.gbatemp.net site should redirect to the newer mobile version of GBAtemp.
> ...


Yeah, so that means I agree with you.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 11, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


yeah so like my post.


----------

